# Sharing Fantasies



## Funfilledcouple (10 mo ago)

My wife and I have started to share some of our fantasies and stories....my wife always seems more reluctant to share than me but eventually warms up to it? Is this normal?

Also, she has finally admitted that she fantasizes about other men (faceless) take her from behind in her favourite position..... is it normal for women to not want to share that they get aroused thinking of others?


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

Funfilledcouple said:


> Also, she has finally admitted that she fantasizes about other men (faceless) take her from behind in her favourite position


well, is OK to share fantasies, as long as you don't start to act on fantasies like you getting turn on with the thought of seeing your wife being taken by other dudes.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

🍿 I really hope this takes off, I'm very interested in people's experiences with this. Not in a smart-alecky way, I am genuinely interested. I would never EVER be able to do that. EVER. I bet there is a lot I could learn though.


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

My wife doesn't have any fantasies so OP I can't speak to how normal your wife's might be.

I started to share some of mine with my wife but I could tell it was not going to be received well so I stopped while I was ahead.


----------



## snowbum (Dec 14, 2021)

Can I ask the benefit of sharing fantasies? Serious question. What good is sharing these things?

I am not a 36-22-36 woman with long (insert hair color here) virginal 20 year old. Why in God's green Earth would I want my husband to admit that he fantasizes a buxom woman who's a size 2 or 4 is his fantasy when I'm a 10 or 12 and 25 years older than his fantasy? I can't compete with that.

Have that in your head, but why the F would I want to hear it?

Likewise, if I did fantasize, would he want to to know the one I knew before him was my ideal man? (fyi my husband's been my ideal for over 20 years). 

If you want to hurt someone, tell them you want them to be 30 pounds thinner and 3 cup sizes bigger. Otherwise why bother sharing?


----------



## snowbum (Dec 14, 2021)

Sharing fantasies is nothing more than saying "if I could do better than you, I'd be F'ing this and you'd be yesterdays news." You might object to that phrasing, but no one wants to hear "this is my ideal, and you fall short in this area".

Do men really want to hear their woman wants a guy with an incredibly thick 10 inch dong. No ? Not realistic? Then get a clue.


----------



## red oak (Oct 26, 2018)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> My wife doesn't have any fantasies so OP I can't speak to how normal your wife's might be


Sorry. Couldn’t help but laugh. 
theyve probably been sublimated.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Is it normal to tell your partner you want to have sex with other people? Nope. Actually come to think of it there is that Will Smith guy. 🧐


----------



## red oak (Oct 26, 2018)

Rather interesting so many think fantasies always involve someone else or someone with different body. Although they can.

Yes it’s normal for women not to want to share.
Undercurrent in society is they will be rejected and it makes them less than if they have any.

The point of sharing them is intimacy, and to heat up your sex life.
Sharing the deepest and personal is a sign of trust, and should never be taken lightly.
Getting a woman to tell her fantasies is usually like pulling teeth. If she starts and she gets shut down once she probably will never open up again.
I went out with a woman many, many, many seasons ago.
Whether it was middle of country road at night, or at a river when the mood hit we did.
Saw her a few years back and she said I fulfilled one of hers. She had always wanted a man to not ask if she was in the mood and just start wherever, whenever, and see how it went (there were times she needed to talk rather than sex) and do however he wanted. I was only one whoever did that.


----------



## Mybabysgotit (Jul 1, 2019)

snowbum said:


> Can I ask the benefit of sharing fantasies? Serious question. What good is sharing these things?
> 
> I am not a 36-22-36 woman with long (insert hair color here) virginal 20 year old. Why in God's green Earth would I want my husband to admit that he fantasizes a buxom woman who's a size 2 or 4 is his fantasy when I'm a 10 or 12 and 25 years older than his fantasy? I can't compete with that.
> 
> ...


I think most fantasies involve the person they are with.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

My wife and I do on a somewhat regular basis.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

My wife is pretty reluctant to share fantasies. She has rarely masturbated, so she doesn't have some common fantasy at the ready. When we do talk about it the fantasies are typically about us. Not all fantasies have to be about others. I'm not sure why some people jump straight to that when they talk about sexual fantasies. In fact other people is the farthest thing from my mind. I would have thought this is pretty common.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

red oak said:


> Rather interesting so many think fantasies always involve someone else or someone with different body. Although they can.


This is just a guess on my part, but I bet a lot of women think that is what men fantasize about due to being insecure. They have a fear that their partner really isn't happy and attracted to them, so them assume they are thinking about someone else.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Funfilledcouple said:


> My wife and I have started to share some of our fantasies and stories....my wife always seems more reluctant to share than me but eventually warms up to it? Is this normal?
> 
> Also, she has finally admitted that she fantasizes about other men (faceless) take her from behind in her favourite position..... is it normal for women to not want to share that they get aroused thinking of others?


I would say it's certainly normal for a lot of them and not for others. I mean, fantasies are private. And let's face it, sharing fantasies can take a wrong turn. One being that a lot of men and women may get jealous about it or start obsessing where they learned that or whatever. The other, what the poster above said about giving someone ideas that won't work out in reality. Fantasies are not for reality. And they very often do involve someone else, even if it's a fictional someone else.


----------



## snowbum (Dec 14, 2021)

I'll be real here. If my husband asked me to wear thigh highs and a leather miniskirt I'd be all in if that was his fantasy. If he fantasized he got oral daily for a year, I'd be in. 

However, if he said he wanted someone 15 years younger and 50 pounds lighter, I'd have a hard time getting over that.

One is attainable. The other impossible. So if you're saying "I want you dw or dh to do this, because you're my fantasy... I'd probably do it".

On the other hand, "I want this model xyz...." I'm out".
There's a difference in wanting your current partner to do this or try that, and wanting someone totally different and pretending they are with someone else.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

I‘m much more adventurous than my wife.🥳

I tried to share my fantasies once and got a pretty unhappy stare…so I kinda dropped that subject.🤷‍♂️

I asked her about her fantasies and got a similar stare.🤷‍♂️

Leave fantasies alone. ✅


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

DownByTheRiver said:


> I would say it's certainly normal for a lot of them and not for others. I mean, fantasies are private. And let's face it, sharing fantasies can take a wrong turn. One being that a lot of men and women may get jealous about it or start obsessing where they learned that or whatever. The other, what the poster above said about giving someone ideas that won't work out in reality. Fantasies are not for reality. And they very often do involve someone else, even if it's a fictional someone else.


The cool thing about a fantasy is it only exists in your imagination. So there are no consequences, no reality, it's all an idealized dream. And, as DBTR says, it's PRIVATE. Some doors are best left shut. It's something that is unique to each couple and unique to each person what's best.


----------



## snowbum (Dec 14, 2021)

Fantasies are fiction. Unatainable. Why would you push something an average woman can't attain on them? Like Gal Godot, Jennifer Anniston, model type etc people that work out hours upon hours or perhaps a porn star? No average working person can attain that. And typically it's men with the fantasy. when women open up it's not accepted, 

You can fantasize without saying "honey, you've given me three kids, worked 50 hours a week, cared for my disabled mom....but my fantasy is you with a double D rack, three inches smaller in the waist, wanting a F, F, F, M encounter.

Seriously? You don't see where this isn't appreciated?


----------



## snowbum (Dec 14, 2021)

And men wanting fantasies? You really get stoked hearing about the 12 inch shlong and Rock physique? no. you want your partner to hear how you're getting oral from a model or her best friend while she watches you bang a hooker. Please. Spare me the fantasy crap.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

snowbum said:


> And men wanting fantasies? You really get stoked hearing about the 12 inch shlong and Rock physique? no. you want your partner to hear how you're getting oral from a model or her best friend while she watches you bang a hooker. Please. Spare me the fantasy crap.


Honestly, when I asked my wife about fantasies it was a genuine interest in her sexuality. Not an intent to manipulate or create reality. Granted, I might have temporarily felt a pain if she told me about her fantasy stud. But… if you ask a question you have to be ready to handle an honest answer.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

BeyondRepair007 said:


> Honestly, when I asked my wife about fantasies it was a genuine interest in her sexuality. Not an intent to manipulate or create reality. Granted, I might have temporarily felt a pain if she told me about her fantasy stud. But… if you ask a question you have to be ready to handle an honest answer.


I doubt there are many husbands on here who ask for any other reason than wanting to please their wives sexually.


----------



## Lotsofheart73 (Oct 13, 2021)

Geez, all fantasies don’t have to be insulting to the spouse. What about people that just want to get laid in a field of daisies??? 
I can see where things can go off the rails easily but this is just like anything else … if the fantasy it is hurtful then maybe keep it to yourself.

And to the OP’s question, yes I think it is more common for women not to want to share.


----------



## snowbum (Dec 14, 2021)

The sex I have with my husband is my fantasy. Kissing , massaging, laughing and enjoying my best friend. I have sex with my husband to spend time with him. He' s it. I don't want to recreate a scene from a movie, book, song, or the past. Each encounter may not be the best ever, but we are together, making time for one another. I can get lost in a book, movie, podcast, etc.

When I'm alone with my husband, I want him as he is. Because he's mine and I'm not sharing. And that's the fantasy I grew up with, a man who'd be happy with me as I am. 

I work out, dress up, etc. but he gets who I am and I accept him as him. I'd be hurt to hear he really would like "this , that or the other". He could have found that before he settled down. One thing I never wanted to be was "ok". If you're "ok' to the other person, they shouldn't have settled.

Imagine away, but don't share the "except for this thing you won't ever be, you're perfect" when you're having sex. Wth???


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

TexasMom1216 said:


> I doubt there are many husbands on here who ask for any other reason than wanting to please their wives sexually.


Let’s hope so! I shutter to think….


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

BeyondRepair007 said:


> Let’s hope so! I shutter to think….


My grandmother also used to say, "There is no excuse for deliberate cruelty." To ask someone to share a fantasy to shame, manipulate or pressure someone they say they love would definitely fall into that category.


----------



## weysally (Sep 7, 2020)

Funfilledcouple said:


> My wife and I have started to share some of our fantasies and stories....my wife always seems more reluctant to share than me but eventually warms up to it? Is this normal?
> 
> Also, she has finally admitted that she fantasizes about other men (faceless) take her from behind in her favourite position..... is it normal for women to not want to share that they get aroused thinking of others?


my husband and I are into things like this, we do MFM's which is both our fantasies and desires, he is a voyuer, and I am an exhibitionist


----------



## weysally (Sep 7, 2020)

BeyondRepair007 said:


> Let’s hope so! I shutter to think….


there are a lot of men who want to see their wives have sexual pleasure, more than I thought when we started having sx fun


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

snowbum said:


> I'll be real here. If my husband asked me to wear thigh highs and a leather miniskirt I'd be all in if that was his fantasy. If he fantasized he got oral daily for a year, I'd be in.
> 
> However, if he said he wanted someone 15 years younger and 50 pounds lighter, I'd have a hard time getting over that.
> 
> ...


this is exactly the thing.
the fantasies you SHARE have to be positive ones, not hurtful ones.

I am not sure there is a hard and fast rule about it, but they should be fantasies that are within the realm of possibilities.

like you wife says "i am drawn to men in uniforms.....how about you role play being a policeman who pulled me over for speeding, and i have to use my sexual wiles to convince you to not give me a ticket" while you are both in the bedroom.

you do NOT say to your husband "i am fantasizing about you having a 12" penis, so i bought this strap on i want you to wear from now on while we have sex", which would be very counterproductive! 

He can never have a 12" penis, but he COULD conceivably become a policeman....


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

TexasMom1216 said:


> 🍿 I really hope this takes off, I'm very interested in people's experiences with this. Not in a smart-alecky way, I am genuinely interested. I would never EVER be able to do that. EVER. I bet there is a lot I could learn though.


have you ever tried Role play?
such as you or your husband buy you a Wonder Woman outfit, and you prance about in the bedroom wearing it, and turning him on?
Maybe the reluctance on your part is* talking* about the fantasy, but perhaps role playing it out would not be that hard to do--especially if your husband is in on the fantasy to role play ahead of time.

To some extent, wearing any sexy lingerie would be somewhat similar....you are projecting more sexuality by donning the right type of clothing.


----------



## weysally (Sep 7, 2020)

Funfilledcouple said:


> My wife and I have started to share some of our fantasies and stories....my wife always seems more reluctant to share than me but eventually warms up to it? Is this normal?
> 
> Also, she has finally admitted that she fantasizes about other men (faceless) take her from behind in her favourite position..... is it normal for women to not want to share that they get aroused thinking of others?


she should change this to reality, I did and have never regretted it,


----------



## weysally (Sep 7, 2020)

Talker67 said:


> have you ever tried Role play?
> such as you or your husband buy you a Wonder Woman outfit, and you prance about in the bedroom wearing it, and turning him on?
> Maybe the reluctance on your part is* talking* about the fantasy, but perhaps role playing it out would not be that hard to do--especially if your husband is in on the fantasy to role play ahead of time.
> 
> To some extent, wearing any sexy lingerie would be somewhat similar....you are projecting more sexuality by donning the right type of clothing.


why role play, why not go for the real thing, of course you won't get the 12 " ****


----------



## eyeamnicegirl (Dec 31, 2019)

Rob_1 said:


> well, is OK to share fantasies, as long as you don't start to act on fantasies like you getting turn on with the thought of seeing your wife being taken by other dudes.


Sexual fantasies can be characterized as idealized outcomes of something that will most likely crash and burn if you actually did it. You know, like I once fantasized over taking Tim Tebow's virginity. Which, if I met him when I was a single college gal, I probably would have tried to seduce him (I was 100% with the handful of guys I put the moves on). But, as a married woman, the repercussions would be significant, so I would have reluctantly taken a pass on the opportunity, even if he was begging for it. (The guy has since had his V-card punched.) But whatever your fantasy might happen to be, know that it probably won't play out so well in real life. Even if you and your spouse agree that it is OK, and even if you two do it together (such as partner swapping), know that there is a reason that such things aren't practiced to very often in real life -- the repercussions in your marriage are often significant.

So talk about your fantasies; and if your fantasy is "healthy" for your relationship, such as you and the spouse joining the mile-high club, then go for it. If it's not healthy, best leave it in fantasy land.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

My wife says she will stay married to me as long as I wear an Aquaman mask and that 2.5 inch thick penis sleeve. She hasn’t requested dolphin noises yet 🐬 🐠♥

People wear their feelings on their sleeve too much around this place.


----------



## CountryMike (Jun 1, 2021)

Talker67 said:


> have you ever tried Role play?
> such as you or your husband buy you a Wonder Woman outfit, and you prance about in the bedroom wearing it, and turning him on?
> Maybe the reluctance on your part is* talking* about the fantasy, but perhaps role playing it out would not be that hard to do--especially if your husband is in on the fantasy to role play ahead of time.
> 
> To some extent, wearing any sexy lingerie would be somewhat similar....you are projecting more sexuality by donning the right type of clothing.


Some days wife and I go on specific shopping trips to buy her sexy underthings and things to wear. And talk about sex the whole time we're shopping. Throw in a little canoodling, under cover fingering and later a complete sexual afternoon and you have one of our days.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

CountryMike said:


> Some days wife and I go on specific shopping trips to buy her sexy underthings and things to wear. And talk about sex the whole time we're shopping. Throw in a little canoodling, under cover fingering and later a complete sexual afternoon and you have one of our days.


Sounds like a PERFECT day to me!


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

Mr.Married said:


> My wife never complains about sex when I wear an Aquaman mask and that 2.5 inch thick penis sleeve. She hasn’t requested dolphin noises yet ♥
> 
> People wear their feelings on their sleeve too much around this place.


watch out she does not start hanging out at the aquarium!


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

eyeamnicegirl said:


> Sexual fantasies can be characterized as idealized outcomes of something that will most likely crash and burn if you actually did it. You know, like I once fantasized over taking Tim Tebow's virginity. Which, if I met him when I was a single college gal, I probably would have tried to seduce him (I was 100% with the handful of guys I put the moves on). But, as a married woman, the repercussions would be significant, so I would have reluctantly taken a pass on the opportunity, even if he was begging for it. (The guy has since had his V-card punched.) But whatever your fantasy might happen to be, know that it probably won't play out so well in real life. Even if you and your spouse agree that it is OK, and even if you two do it together (such as partner swapping), know that there is a reason that such things aren't practiced to very often in real life -- the repercussions in your marriage are often significant.
> 
> So talk about your fantasies; and if your fantasy is "healthy" for your relationship, such as you and the spouse joining the mile-high club, then go for it. If it's not healthy, best leave it in fantasy land.


was looking for a tim tebow teeshirt, to post you a link, but could not find one....sadly!


----------



## ThatDarnGuy! (Jan 11, 2022)

snowbum said:


> Can I ask the benefit of sharing fantasies? Serious question. What good is sharing these things?
> 
> I am not a 36-22-36 woman with long (insert hair color here) virginal 20 year old. Why in God's green Earth would I want my husband to admit that he fantasizes a buxom woman who's a size 2 or 4 is his fantasy when I'm a 10 or 12 and 25 years older than his fantasy? I can't compete with that.
> 
> ...


It really appears that you are bitter against the idea of fantasies...... The whole point is to keep your sex life fun and exciting. You can build trust, and openness and even have good laughs while trying to play out a fantasy. The confidence of openly talking about it with each other is a major turn on as you are basically telling your spouse that I trust you with my thoughts.

We have tried some and both look at each other laughing almost to tears saying this seems so much better in thought 😂😂😂

Also, you would be surprised by the number of men who do not care for a lady with a size 2 waist. My lady is about a 10/12 and that is the size where you just have a little more cushion for the 😁. And as far as the milk cannons go, I feel like the ladies are way too critical of them as we love em all!


----------



## jaremymiles (Oct 8, 2020)

Pajamas for women should be comfortable. Choose fabrics that feel soft against the skin. They should be roomy and not bunch up during sleep. The material should maintain a comfortable temperature to keep you cozy and warm while you sleep. They should also have deep pockets. Some brands offer different styles depending on your needs. If you're unsure, try on a few pairs to see which one fits you best. This guide will help you choose the right romantic linen dress for you.


----------



## CountryMike (Jun 1, 2021)

snowbum said:


> Can I ask the benefit of sharing fantasies? Serious question. What good is sharing these things?
> 
> I am not a 36-22-36 woman with long (insert hair color here) virginal 20 year old. Why in God's green Earth would I want my husband to admit that he fantasizes a buxom woman who's a size 2 or 4 is his fantasy when I'm a 10 or 12 and 25 years older than his fantasy? I can't compete with that.
> 
> ...


Your H wants to see you naked more than anything. Believe that for sure. His fantasies mostly revolve around you and naked time. He only has one request of you which is hey, help a fella out would you?


----------



## theloveofmylife (Jan 5, 2021)

red oak said:


> If she starts and she gets shut down once she probably will never open up again.


Yep. And, pro tip for the guys: give her a chance to work her way up if she starts with more romantic stuff. Don't just shut her down saying it's too tame, because she might just be sticking her toe in to test the water. Don't make the water too cold to go in further. Or go ahead and do that if you want to, but then you don't get to complain about it.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Hey, at a garden party over the weekend I was with my W when she told another woman my H tells me I'm his favorite toy and grabbed my butt.
I'd just walked up, the conversation was about men and their toys, and the timing was just right. 
Yep, she's still my nekkid fantasy.


----------



## leftfield (Mar 29, 2016)

Talking about fantasies and seeing how well we could make them work, is exactly what I would love to do with my wife. I think it would incredibly intimate and strengthen our bond. It would also be fun and likely funny. 

Unfortunately for me, my wife has a different view of this. Which is funny, but don't tell her I ever said that. 

I would really like to hear what @Personal has to say about this.


----------



## Lovingwife71 (Mar 28, 2018)

Funfilledcouple said:


> My wife and I have started to share some of our fantasies and stories....my wife always seems more reluctant to share than me but eventually warms up to it? Is this normal?
> 
> Also, she has finally admitted that she fantasizes about other men (faceless) take her from behind in her favourite position..... is it normal for women to not want to share that they get aroused thinking of others?


I have to say, for me personally, I don't really think about others. So when my H keeps asking me about my fantasies, I don't share them because I don't think they are what he wants to hear. When men ask about fantasies I feel they usually want to hear about other people. My fantasies include more romantic thoughts about my H and me and I don't think that would excite him. Maybe your wife is similar. Eventually, when pressed over and over, we might say something to the effect of what your W said, about a faceless man, just to appease you. That's true for me. Just my perspective though.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

Lovingwife71 said:


> I have to say, for me personally, I don't really think about others. So when my H keeps asking me about my fantasies, I don't share them because I don't think they are what he wants to hear. When men ask about fantasies I feel they usually want to hear about other people. My fantasies include more romantic thoughts about my H and me and I don't think that would excite him. Maybe your wife is similar. Eventually, when pressed over and over, we might say something to the effect of what your W said, about a faceless man, just to appease you. That's true for me. Just my perspective though.


For me personally, when I've asked my wife about her fantasies I really had no specific expectations. I hoped she would give an honest answer though, because my goal was more about an intimate discussion than the specifics of the fantasy. I see it as a very intimate topic that can generate a closeness that other topics may not create. After all these years together I have a pretty good idea of how she thinks, so again it was mostly about just having the conversation. Now if it happened to be a specific and attainable fantasy then maybe we could make it happen. Which she has done for me. 

Like many relationship topics, it is a bad idea to keep pestering her about it to the point of being annoyed.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Something that may be lost here, is the detail that most Hs fantasize about their W being, acting, in sexual acts with them.

Wives may be surprised or maybe not, I suppose, to know that if they the W got a bit wilder sexually they would be meeting most of their Hs fantasies. Maybe the Ws don't want to hear that, but maybe just need to be reminded time to time.


----------



## Lovingwife71 (Mar 28, 2018)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Something that may be lost here, is the detail that most Hs fantasize about their W being, acting, in sexual acts with them.
> 
> Wives may be surprised or maybe not, I suppose, to know that if they the W got a bit wilder sexually they would be meeting most of their Hs fantasies. Maybe the Ws don't want to hear that, but maybe just need to be reminded time to time.


Definitely want to hear that. Being wilder, not a problem. For some reason, I always feel when my H asks me about my fantasies, he wants to hear something really raunchy or something that includes other people. I could be way off base, but whenever he asks me I tell him I'll think about it and then never answer him. I hope he'll forget about it but he doesn't get the hint. The last time he asked it caused a big argument and he told me pretty much what you just said. I believe him, and it's good to hear other men saying the same thing. Thanks for the reassurance


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

Lovingwife71 said:


> Definitely want to hear that. Being wilder, not a problem. For some reason, I always feel when my H asks me about my fantasies, he wants to hear something really raunchy or something that includes other people. I could be way off base, but whenever he asks me I tell him I'll think about it and then never answer him. I hope he'll forget about it but he doesn't get the hint. The last time he asked it caused a big argument and he told me pretty much what you just said. I believe him, and it's good to hear other men saying the same thing. Thanks for the reassurance


The last thing I would want to hear from my wife is that she fantasizes about being with other men, especially if she made it sound like she really wanted to make it a reality. That certainly isn't anything I fantasize about. I'm with @Ragnar Ragnasson My fantasies are about doing wild thing with my wife in wild places.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Maybe she doesn’t want y’all to know she is hot for her Brother In Law.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

Basically ALL fantasies are “normal.” 

There’s nothing new under the sun. If you can dream it, someone out there is into it. 

The question people need to ask is not whether it is ‘normal’ (it is). the question people need to be asking is whether it’s something they actually want to explore/experience in real life, or just keep it in the realm of fun fantasy in their imagination.

And if it’s something they do want to explore/experience, then the important question is whether it is mutually consensual by all parties involved and effected by it. 

But the bottom line is we all have fantasies (even those who say they don’t) and it is normal to have whatever fantasies you have.


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

Mr.Married said:


> Maybe she doesn’t want y’all to know she is hot for her Brother In Law.


No, but a sister in law would be acceptable!


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> No, but a sister in law would be acceptable!


So are you going to watch if your wife bangs your sister ??? Must be a Florida thing 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣 ….

just joking….

So uuummm ….. is your sister hot ??? Asking for a friend.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

oldshirt said:


> Basically ALL fantasies are “normal.”
> 
> There’s nothing new under the sun. If you can dream it, someone out there is into it.
> 
> ...


A lot of people do seem to jump to the conclusion that everyone wants their fantasies to come true and that just isn't reality.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Good point.


----------



## dadstartingover (Oct 23, 2015)

The sharing of fantasies is a crucial part of our relationship. No judgment. No shame. 
Speaking of fantasies... This is the most popular podcast episode my wife and I have done to date (we talk about our sex life). 




This is the youtube version. You can see the other podcast options here: Dad Starting Over


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

Funfilledcouple said:


> My wife and I have started to share some of our fantasies and stories....my wife always seems more reluctant to share than me but eventually warms up to it? Is this normal?
> 
> Also, she has finally admitted that she fantasizes about other men (faceless) take her from behind in her favourite position..... is it normal for women to not want to share that they get aroused thinking of others?


A few random thoughts. "Normal" can also refer to a bell-shaped curve. For something to be within a normal distribution range means it can be pretty far from either the mean or the median and quite unusual. Some things are just more common than others. You are individuals, focus on what you both want or would find interesting to try. Don't worry about what others may or may not want to do or how common it is the things the two of you both want to do.

The Sex Therapist who helped my wife and me save our marriage had us take a Yes/No/Maybe list separately and then share them after we had filled them out. That is a good way to initiate sharing of sexual desires among a couple and can even includes some fantasy sharing.

Some sexual fantasies are best left to the imagination. Role playing can expand the range of sexual acts that can be safely dabbled in. However, all sex should be consensual and should no emotionally harm the marriage. 

Someone commented about how you can't have a 12" penis in real life, even if it was your fantasy. Well in a role playing fantasy, you can have either a 12" penis sleeve or strap-on dildo and if your imagination is strong enough that might allow a person to live enough of their fantasy.

There is an interesting TED talk on monogamish about how one can role play a 3-some and yet maintain fidelity if it is important to you (and for most as she points out earlier in the talk open relationships don't often work out). I don't hold much of what she says, but the part at about the 10 minute part does show some ways that a couple who wants monogamy can add non-monogamy role playing to their sex life. Jessica O'Reily Vancouver TED talk on Monogamish

I would say that sharing sexual fantasies takes a lot of courage and so it is not that common. When my wife and I did our Yes/No/Maybe list suggested by the Sex therapist, my wife reacted quite negatively to some of my maybe's. Which required a little extra discussion by the Sex Therapist. 

A comment that has stuck with me is "Q: If a husband can't tell his wife his deepest and darkest sexual fantasy to, who can he? A: A prostitute who will respectfully listen, not judge him, and figure out how much she will charge him for it." The point is that you should be able to share your deepest darkest secrets with your spouse. You the two of you should be able to be vulnerable with each other and share taboo thoughts, with fear of being put down or shamed.

Good luck on you and your wife's journey of exploration, but be careful.


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

Mr.Married said:


> So are you going to watch if your wife bangs your sister ??? Must be a Florida thing 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣 ….
> 
> just joking….
> 
> So uuummm ….. is your sister hot ??? Asking for a friend.


No but my other sister in law (which is also the wife's sister in law) is!


----------



## thunderchad (12 mo ago)

Funfilledcouple said:


> Also, she has finally admitted that she fantasizes about other men (faceless) take her from behind in her favourite position..... is it normal for women to not want to share that they get aroused thinking of others?


LOL. Women always say the men are faceless. I don't believe that for one second. Do you really think all these women fantasize about faceless men ****ing them? I think they just don't want to hurt their man's feelings by saying who they are actually visualizing.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

ThatDarnGuy! said:


> It really appears that you are bitter against the idea of fantasies...... The whole point is to keep your sex life fun and exciting. You can build trust, and openness and even have good laughs while trying to play out a fantasy. The confidence of openly talking about it with each other is a major turn on as you are basically telling your spouse that I trust you with my thoughts.
> 
> We have tried some and both look at each other laughing almost to tears saying this seems so much better in thought 😂😂😂
> 
> Also, you would be surprised by the number of men who do not care for a lady with a size 2 waist. My lady is about a 10/12 and that is the size where you just have a little more cushion for the 😁. And as far as the milk cannons go, I feel like the ladies are way too critical of them as we love em all!


Exactly! My wife when we met/married was 5'04" size 1 with full C cup. 25 yrs later and 2 kids, it is now size 7 with DD. I still can't keep my hands off of her body. And she is just fine with that, says I have magic hands.😉😜


----------



## ThatDarnGuy! (Jan 11, 2022)

Divinely Favored said:


> Exactly! My wife when we met/married was 5'04" size 1 with full C cup. 25 yrs later and 2 kids, it is now size 8 with DD. I still can't keep my hands off of her body. And she is just fine with that, says I have magic hands.😉😜


My wife was a size 8 when we met and a C cup. After one kid, she is a size 12. She was not happy with her boobs no matter how much I said they were perfect to me. She got implants early last year and is now a DDD.


----------



## TonyM (Jan 5, 2021)

Funfilledcouple said:


> My wife and I have started to share some of our fantasies and stories....my wife always seems more reluctant to share than me but eventually warms up to it? Is this normal?
> 
> Also, she has finally admitted that she fantasizes about other men (faceless) take her from behind in her favourite position..... is it normal for women to not want to share that they





Funfilledcouple said:


> My wife and I have started to share some of our fantasies and stories....my wife always seems more reluctant to share than me but eventually warms up to it? Is this normal?
> 
> Also, she has finally admitted that she fantasizes about other men (faceless) take her from behind in her favourite position..... is it normal for women to not want to share that they get aroused thinking of others?





Funfilledcouple said:


> My wife and I have started to share some of our fantasies and stories....my wife always seems more reluctant to share than me but eventually warms up to it? Is this normal?
> 
> Also, she has finally admitted that she fantasizes about other men (faceless) take her from behind in her favourite position..... is it normal for women to not want to share that they get aroused thinking of others?


I feel there's nothing wrong with fantasy talk. It's not for everyone and certainly not for jealous types. We're going on 26 years in June and have always had a fabulous sex life. We are both very secure in our relationship and discuss everything. 
Even with years of great sex, it can still be spiced up through fantasies. To ease into it, It can even be a game. Look up naughty "would you rather " questions or fantasy questions to spark discussion. 
The thing with fantasy talk is that it stays there in the bedroom. I don't find myself thinking of those things during the week, while at work, cooking dinner , etc. It's just a way to add a little fun to lovemaking.
If it's a fantasy, she can talk about whatever she wants to and I get to do the same. I would never do anything willingly that would make my wife feel like I'm looking for something she doesn't do, a body she doesn't have, etc. That's where the trust and communication come in and knowing it's just sex talk. Knowing your partner, communicating, and knowing the limits are key to an awesome sex life with or without fantasies.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

Lovingwife71 said:


> Definitely want to hear that. Being wilder, not a problem. For some reason, I always feel when my H asks me about my fantasies, he wants to hear something really raunchy or something that includes other people. I could be way off base, but whenever he asks me I tell him I'll think about it and then never answer him. I hope he'll forget about it but he doesn't get the hint. The last time he asked it caused a big argument and he told me pretty much what you just said. I believe him, and it's good to hear other men saying the same thing. Thanks for the reassurance


there may be a different take on it.
he may be asking you about your fantasies because he is fearful the sex is getting repetitive and boring for you, and wants to get a clue what NEW types of sex you might want to have.

if you were to say "I have the fantasy that you are wearing a Scottish kilt, full regimental, and you burst into our front door and RAVISH ME wearing the kilt."

bagpipe music playing in the background is of course optional


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

thunderchad said:


> LOL. Women always say the men are faceless. I don't believe that for one second. Do you really think all these women fantasize about faceless men ****ing them? I think they just don't want to hurt their man's feelings by saying who they are actually visualizing.


Well I don't know about other women. But I can say I don't fantasize about other men. They are faceless or my husband.
Don't know if that is a gender trait.

Every once in a while like every 5 years or so my mind will through a specific person in the mix and it is always unsettling because it is usually someone I don't actually find attractive in my dreams. So what's my mind doing with that?


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Funfilledcouple said:


> My wife and I have started to share some of our fantasies and stories....my wife always seems more reluctant to share than me but eventually warms up to it? Is this normal?
> 
> Also, she has finally admitted that she fantasizes about other men (faceless) take her from behind in her favourite position..... is it normal for women to not want to share that they get aroused thinking of others?


Women are generally less open to risk than men so yes.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

snowbum said:


> Sharing fantasies is nothing more than saying "if I could do better than you, I'd be F'ing this and you'd be yesterdays news." You might object to that phrasing, but no one wants to hear "this is my ideal, and you fall short in this area".
> 
> Do men really want to hear their woman wants a guy with an incredibly thick 10 inch dong. No ? Not realistic? Then get a clue.


I'm not being argumentative but Mrs. Conan's first husband was part moose. You can guess what part.

She didn't enjoy him at the level she enjoys me. It's not even close.😉


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I will say that I fantasize that my wife is actually some tart I picked up in a bar or someone else's wife but I'm not visualizing anyone else physically.

It's her cute little body in my mind as well as what I'm drilling into the mattress.

On special occasions, she is Batgirl to My Superman.

She has her own quirks. She has met me at the door doing a princess Leia imitation.🙂


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

Anastasia6 said:


> Well I don't know about other women. But I can say I don't fantasize about other men. They are faceless or my husband.
> Don't know if that is a gender trait.
> 
> Every once in a while like every 5 years or so my mind will through a specific person in the mix and it is always unsettling because it is usually someone I don't actually find attractive in my dreams. So what's my mind doing with that?


When I first read @thunderchad 's comment I agreed. Then I thought about it. If I have a fantasy that involves another woman, it would be a very rare occasion it would be a specific woman. SO I guess that would make them faceless.


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

happyhusband0005 said:


> When I first read @thunderchad 's comment I agreed. Then I thought about it. If I have a fantasy that involves another woman, it would be a very rare occasion it would be a specific woman. SO I guess that would make them faceless.


TBH most of my fantasy's are during sex. We are usually quiet. So I fantasize about what would be said or how we got here type thing. Not about other men or a body or something. More about the story that goes with the experience.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

TexasMom1216 said:


> The cool thing about a fantasy is it only exists in your imagination. So there are no consequences, no reality, it's all an idealized dream. And, as DBTR says, it's PRIVATE. Some doors are best left shut. It's something that is unique to each couple and unique to each person what's best.


I wouldn't share some of the deep dark fantasies of my mind with anyone! And that's all they are... fantasy. Before I focused on what the underlying themes were, I've questioned WTF  at what kind of mysterious lure managed to hook into my mind. And no need to share with anyone else. Plus, I'd imagine even trying to say aspects out loud would just lose the edginess of what occurs in my mind. However, there are other fantasies or themes that I've shared with my husband. Sometimes just to share, and sometimes to emerge through role-playing and dirty-talk... why does it get called dirty-talk, anyway. It needs rebranding.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Funfilledcouple said:


> My wife and I have started to share some of our fantasies and stories....my wife always seems more reluctant to share than me but eventually warms up to it? Is this normal?
> 
> Also, she has finally admitted that she fantasizes about other men (faceless) take her from behind in her favourite position..... is it normal for women to not want to share that they get aroused thinking of others?


Well, if she's been reluctant and then opened up to you somewhat, my suggestion would not to post any specific aspect on a forum about what she had shared.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

heartsbeating said:


> and dirty-talk... why does it get called dirty-talk, anyway. It needs rebranding.


Cause volcanic-verbals just doesn’t have the same ring to it.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Anastasia6 said:


> TBH most of my fantasy's are during sex. We are usually quiet. So I fantasize about what would be said or how we got here type thing. Not about other men or a body or something. More about the story that goes with the experience.


If you are normally quiet during sex, one of his fantasies may be a session where you are loudly enjoying things, non-verbal loud with some verbal going on too. 

This is one fantasy a lot of Hs have with their Ws from different articles I've read.


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> If you are normally quiet during sex, one of his fantasies may be a session where you are loudly enjoying things, non-verbal loud with some verbal going on too.
> 
> This is one fantasy a lot of Hs have with their Ws from different articles I've read.


Lol I do loudly enjoy things I meant there’s not a lot of talking. That’s him not me.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

*


Mybabysgotit said:



I think most fantasies involve the person they are with.

Click to expand...

*LOL. We're not your wife, you don't have to lie to us. 🤣 🤣 🤣


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

She'sStillGotIt said:


> LOL. We're not your wife, you don't have to lie to us. 🤣 🤣 🤣


Yeah you probably still have visions of Mr. Chicken Milk dancing in your head.

🐤 🥛


----------



## Quad73 (May 10, 2021)

I too tried outright requests for her fantasies. The first time I brought a 20 item list (only included her) to the talk and got patient but awkward looks and zero/nada in return. 

So I work with the minimal fantasy material my W lets slip through the cracks occasionally. Aha! so you thought Blue Lagoon was a beautiful story and hot? OK then, there's a beach towel on the bed, and there's a bikini in the mix. Good times. 

I also send her erotica occasionally on our private messaging, and guage her reaction from ug to whoa. So she indulges in "responsive fantasies".


----------



## so_sweet (10 mo ago)

.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

so_sweet said:


> My husband and I have each shared fantasies with one another over the years. Our fantasies are for when we have sex and they only involve the two of us. We are each other’s fantasy.
> 
> For example, a fantasy of his is to see me in a short skirt outfit (meant for the bedroom) and clear high heels. So, I purchased those items and wear them for him, and I like it too, it makes things fun! A fantasy of mine is he role play a bit during sex and talk naughty to me.


my wife went to Catholic school and still has skirts 😉


----------



## David60525 (Oct 5, 2021)

Funfilledcouple said:


> My wife and I have started to share some of our fantasies and stories....my wife always seems more reluctant to share than me but eventually warms up to it? Is this normal?
> 
> Also, she has finally admitted that she fantasizes about other men (faceless) take her from behind in her favourite position..... is it normal for women to not want to share that they get aroused thinking of others?


Give it to her, play safe act them out together. Role play. Read mating in captivity by Easther purel.


----------



## weysally (Sep 7, 2020)

well we took our fantasies into reality and we are still happy about it 15 years later,


----------



## SFBay49ers (11 mo ago)

After 4 years of slightly hinting at it and back tracking and introducing DP sessions with a dildo. Our first and second nights of fantasy talk finally happened 🥳. She was turned on by it but admitted most likely a fantasy thing. On our second night our conversation was a little more serious/steamy and I assured her that I was turned on by it, for now she said she might try it. We’ve been together for over 10 years and when I first mentioned this without being specific, she punched the wall while we were having sex lol. She got a little upset mostly because she thinks I was referring to another female. At the time I was thinking more of a MFM. I’m straight male that just gets turned on by my partners pleasure. We’ve done a lot in bed and she’s definitely adventurous sexually but this definitely a new experience for both of us even if it’s just fantasy talk for now. For the one that have been shut down before just slowly work at it and maybe one day she’ll open up or want to explore this fantasy.


----------



## weysally (Sep 7, 2020)

you must be like my husband John, he is a self confessed voyeur. we have been doing MFMs for over 15 years now, I get get sexual pleasure and I get to flirt, and I get to have new clothes, after all, can't wear the same thing over and over ,
let you wife read this, I could say more but this will do to start with


----------



## 346745 (Oct 7, 2020)

My wife used to say she had no fantasies. Ahem .. now says she has some but refuses to share them with me. Kinda frustrating. The fantasies I’ve whispered are hot and she enjoys them. Wide variety Never has upset her. Turns her on. Me too. Each couple is different.


----------



## Schek (Jul 2, 2019)

CountryMike said:


> Some days wife and I go on specific shopping trips to buy her sexy underthings and things to wear. And talk about sex the whole time we're shopping. Throw in a little canoodling, under cover fingering and later a complete sexual afternoon and you have one of our days.


And what outfits do YOU wear for her?? So sick of men expecting women to take on this role.


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

I'm willing to tell all, but my wife isn't interested. Considering she was into casual sex before we married and I was the prude, this is interesting. Of course, marriage makes me feel safe to step outside the prude.

I catch stories of her experiences in drips and drabs. I've learned that some offhand remarks are actually her experiences. I kept my experience pretty much locked up until recently. I've told her more than she wants to know now.

I'm just now remembering I gave her some guide on this sort of thing long ago. I'll have to dig it out.


----------



## CountryMike (Jun 1, 2021)

Schek said:


> And what outfits do YOU wear for her?? So sick of men expecting women to take on this role.


Peace woman. (Note I put the word woman here on purpose knowing it could raise some eyebrows)

And why does this bother you?


----------



## CountryMike (Jun 1, 2021)

CountryMike said:


> @Schek .
> 
> Schek said:
> And what outfits do YOU wear for her?? So sick of men expecting women to take on this role.
> ...


@Schek 
Will you answer the question why does this bother you??


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

Schek said:


> And what outfits do YOU wear for her?? So sick of men expecting women to take on this role.


I would hazard a guess that a guy would wear anything his woman wants to enhance her sexual experience. I wouldn't hesitate for a moment. In a way I already do. There are clothes I own that I know my wife really like to see me in. I wear them more than anything else I own because of that. It seems to me most women just aren't into their guy wearing something sexy, where guys are very visual and like to see their partner in something sexy.

Why does it make you sick that men like to see their partner in something sexy? BTW, a lot of women like to look sexy knowing it makes their partner drool over them.


----------



## CountryMike (Jun 1, 2021)

BigDaddyNY said:


> I would hazard a guess that a guy would wear anything his woman wants to enhance her sexual experience. I wouldn't hesitate for a moment. In a way I already do. There are clothes I own that I know my wife really like to see me in. I wear them more than anything else I own because of that. It seems to me most women just aren't into there guy wearing something sexy, where guys are very visual and like to see their partner in something sexy.
> 
> Why does it make you sick that men like to see their partner in something sexy? BTW, a lot of women like to look sexy knowing it makes their partner drool over them.


I do the same. Certain jeans, certain sleeveless shirts, certain shorts even.

I have no beer belly at all, no belly hanging over to be specific so that's a plus. I'm still wider in shoulders, chest and arms, 34in waist, 6'4", I'm her huckleberry any time. Still have full head of hair (lucked up there) salt and pepper, but a totally white beard.

Hell, I'll wear anything she wants.

Edited to add: sometimes she wants me in a suit/tie, for events with other couples because through no fault of my own I have the executive look going resulting from my job requirements. 

Kind of like ZZ Top sharp dressed man. Sometimes she likes to play executive assistant after we've concluded our responsibilities at fund raisers or formal events.


----------



## CountryMike (Jun 1, 2021)

CountryMike said:


> I do the same. Certain jeans, certain sleeveless shirts, certain shorts even.
> 
> I have no beer belly at all, no belly hanging over to be specific so that's a plus. I'm still wider in shoulders, chest and arms, 34in waist, 6'4", I'm her huckleberry any time. Still have full head of hair (lucked up there) salt and pepper, but a totally white beard.
> 
> ...


@Schek , where are you. I'm more than a little curious about what's causing your palpable sickness on hearing about couples that like to be their best for each other.

Btw, I gave her 300.00 cash last week for more lingerie and unmentionables for her to shop and buy more sexy things, toys, etc for her to wear and get for us to enjoy.

I do that every couple months.

Does that make you mad?

I'm seriously asking because you opened the door and I like to learn about others in pursuit of exploring the human condition.

If you were only repeating what you read somewhere I don't think you'll answer.

But I hope you do answer. Pls don't weinie out.


----------



## TinyTbone (6 mo ago)

snowbum said:


> I'll be real here. If my husband asked me to wear thigh highs and a leather miniskirt I'd be all in if that was his fantasy. If he fantasized he got oral daily for a year, I'd be in.
> 
> However, if he said he wanted someone 15 years younger and 50 pounds lighter, I'd have a hard time getting over that.
> 
> ...


This is a proper response to the fantasy thing. Why would anyone share a fantasy about someone else? That is hurtful period to either.my wife IS my canvas for fantasies. I've slipped a few to her throughout the years. She says she doesn't have any and just doesn't think about like that. So life's good.


----------



## Tony Conrad (Oct 7, 2013)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> My wife doesn't have any fantasies so OP I can't speak to how normal your wife's might be.
> 
> I started to share some of mine with my wife but I could tell it was not going to be received well so I stopped while I was ahead.


ditto


----------



## Longtime Hubby (6 mo ago)

346745 said:


> My wife used to say she had no fantasies. Ahem .. now says she has some but refuses to share them with me. Kinda frustrating. The fantasies I’ve whispered are hot and she enjoys them. Wide variety Never has upset her. Turns her on. Me too. Each couple is different.


You read my mind. This is exactly what happens here, exactly! I would love to know who is on her mind.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

My fantasies all star my wife, and I in hers. We both work from home and she will come in my office and she makes it apparent that she has been fantasizing about me. She keeps herself turned on and foreplay does not take long and she is "Ready to Rumble!"


----------



## Longtime Hubby (6 mo ago)

Divinely Favored said:


> My fantasies all star my wife, and I in hers. We both work from home and she will come in my office and she makes it apparent that she has been fantasizing about me. She keeps herself turned on and foreplay does not take long and she is "Ready to Rumble!"


that's fantastic. Wish mine would tell me her fantasies. It's all hush-hush. Kinda frustrating, truth be told.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Longtime Hubby said:


> that's fantastic. Wish mine would tell me her fantasies. It's all hush-hush. Kinda frustrating, truth be told.


We sleep in the buff. She has been dreaming about me and reached over and grabbed my package which was quickly erect. I was thinking, alright she is ready to go and then she started lightly snoring while moaning and playing with me. I was like, you got to be ****ting me!

Should have rolled over to her and brought that dream to reality! I'm sure her body was ready. But I let her sleep, she is not a morning person. I can jp out of bed and hit the floor running.


----------



## Longtime Hubby (6 mo ago)

Divinely Favored said:


> We sleep in the buff. She has been dreaming about me and reached over and grabbed my package which was quickly erect. I was thinking, alright she is ready to go and then she started lightly snoring while moaning and playing with me. I was like, you got to be ****ting me!
> 
> Should have rolled over to her and brought that dream to reality! I'm sure her body was ready. But I let her sleep, she is not a morning person. I can jp out of bed and hit the floor running.


Never miss a chance. Shoulda had her.


----------



## Mybabysgotit (Jul 1, 2019)

Funfilledcouple said:


> My wife and I have started to share some of our fantasies and stories....my wife always seems more reluctant to share than me but eventually warms up to it? Is this normal?
> 
> Also, she has finally admitted that she fantasizes about other men (faceless) take her from behind in her favourite position..... is it normal for women to not want to share that they get aroused thinking of others?


Very rarely do I see a woman sharing fantasies and when you ask them, it's always the "I don't have any", or "I don't know". Truth is, they know and have them just like men do, however, they feel if they share them, the men can't either handle it or carry it out so there's no point in sharing them when the outcome can only be negative. For example, probably the biggest fantasy for women is to be completely dominated by a strong aggressive male. Well, if a wife has a weaker type husband with a softer personality, she knows he can't fulfill that fantasy so why even tell him?


----------



## Longtime Hubby (6 mo ago)

Mybabysgotit said:


> Very rarely do I see a woman sharing fantasies and when you ask them, it's always the "I don't have any", or "I don't know". Truth is, they know and have them just like men do, however, they feel if they share them, the men can't either handle it or carry it out so there's no point in sharing them when the outcome can only be negative. For example, probably the biggest fantasy for women is to be completely dominated by a strong aggressive male. Well, if a wife has a weaker type husband with a softer personality, she knows he can't fulfill that fantasy so why even tell him?


Good point. Or maybe the fantasy is about his best friend, brother, etc. took her about 25 years to admit she has fantasies but will not share any with me.


----------



## gameopoly5 (5 mo ago)

Funfilledcouple said:


> My wife and I have started to share some of our fantasies and stories....my wife always seems more reluctant to share than me but eventually warms up to it? Is this normal?
> 
> *Also, she has finally admitted that she fantasizes about other men (faceless) take her from behind in her favourite position..... is it normal for women to not want to share that they get aroused thinking of others?*


Errr no.
If that`s what your wife is thinking, about having it off with other guys then who knows, she may just try this out in practice one day. Out on a night with the girls, has a few too many drinks, they meet some guys, back to their place or a hotel and whamo.
This would worry me. So when you and the wife discuss your sexual fantasies, better be careful what you wish for because quite often people try to make their fantasies into a reality.


----------



## gameopoly5 (5 mo ago)

BigDaddyNY said:


> My wife is pretty reluctant to share fantasies. She has rarely masturbated, so she doesn't have some common fantasy at the ready. When we do talk about it the fantasies are typically about us. Not all fantasies have to be about others. I'm not sure why some people jump straight to that when they talk about sexual fantasies. In fact other people is the farthest thing from my mind. I would have thought this is pretty common.


A least your wife is more open about this than mine even if slightly.
We`ve been married for 34 years, any mention of sex is a no, no with her.
I don`t think my wife has ever masturbated either and if she does have any sexual fantasies she`s never shared them with me.
These days it would probably require a set of jump leads, a blow torch and a months notice to get my wife in the mood.
Sad but true.


----------



## Tony Conrad (Oct 7, 2013)

snowbum said:


> Sharing fantasies is nothing more than saying "if I could do better than you, I'd be F'ing this and you'd be yesterdays news." You might object to that phrasing, but no one wants to hear "this is my ideal, and you fall short in this area".
> 
> Do men really want to hear their woman wants a guy with an incredibly thick 10 inch dong. No ? Not realistic? Then get a clue.


I thought it was about fantasies that somehow switch you on not as competition in one's marriage. If that happens then it is better not to say it to her.


----------



## Longtime Hubby (6 mo ago)

Tony Conrad said:


> I thought it was about fantasies that somehow switch you on not as competition in one's marriage. If that happens then it is better not to say it to her.


Fantasies - we share them now and then - are ALL about turn on during foreplay. Never competition!


----------



## Vin0770 (2 mo ago)

We’ve talked fantasy stuff but the Mrs. first response is I’m not have sex with another woman 🤪. But I’ll broach the subject from the perspective of what sexual kinks would you like to try? We have lots of sex but I want to stay on top of it 😁 that it’s not getting dull. So it’s more about fantasy what have you ever thought about, location, more toys, positions, etc. It’s foreplay discussion with wine involved…it works 👍🏻


----------



## Kput (3 mo ago)

When my wife and I was watching lesbian porn (her choice) I asked why, she said it turned her on and wondered what it would be like as I liked having my head between he legs so much.

She also once said to me if I ever cheated or tried to bring a third person into our marriage she would rip my balls off before leaving me.


----------



## Longtime Hubby (6 mo ago)

Vin0770 said:


> We’ve talked fantasy stuff but the Mrs. first response is I’m not have sex with another woman 🤪. But I’ll broach the subject from the perspective of what sexual kinks would you like to try? We have lots of sex but I want to stay on top of it 😁 that it’s not getting dull. So it’s more about fantasy what have you ever thought about, location, more toys, positions, etc. It’s foreplay discussion with wine involved…it works 👍🏻


Absolutely! Our last one was FF, and missus totally got into it, sharing great details of what she would do. HOT! … now some here frown on this, but fantasies definitely keep the bedroom exciting.


----------

